# Winter Hike recommendations



## mrzilliox (Nov 25, 2005)

hey folks - between work and grad school, I've been stuck indoors since an early September hike in VT.  But the semester's end is near, and I'm currently targeting the weekend of 12/17 to get outdoors for a while. 

any parts of VT or southern NH that aren't gonna be buried by then?  I'm looking for a few hours of labor and a nice view.  

I was kinda hoping to do Greylock with my sister who will be returning from a stint with the CA parks service, but I'm afraid it would require more winter gear than I own...which is none, unless ski boots count.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2005)

the way this winter is starting, i think you'll be hard pressed to find much that will be snow free for larger sized mountains in NH/VT.  though it is new england and three weeks out is any bodys' guess, the longer term forecasts have been calling for a snowy and cold start to winter which is evident.  since you are in boston, you could always check out the blue hills reservation which is nearby.  keep checking VFTT as your target date approaches for trail conditions.  anything could happen but be prepared for the worst.


----------



## TenPeaks (Nov 28, 2005)

If you want to try hiking in the snow, REI and EMS rent snowshoes. If you're an REI member you can rent the snowshoes for a weekend for $30. That includes a Friday pickup and Monday dropoff.

I'm not sure what EMS charges, but it's probably around $30 for the weekend.


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 28, 2005)

I know Greylock has received some snow but how much they keep this week is anyone's guess in CT forecast is for heavy rain & 50's.  That likely may fall as rain in MA also, farther north & higher up (I have not seen NH & ADK forecast which I need for this week) I don't know what will fall.

So you ski?  If so much of the clothing would be fine for a short hike on a good day (temps near 30, sunny, light wind, bring the goggles & face gear for bad ski days)  remember layers & glove liners as the idea is not to expose bare fingers when getting water. 

Put water in pack or holder upside down so bottle cap threads don't freeze first (bottle in a sock does help) 

If your summer boots are full leather, a short hike on known terrain should be fine, spending an overnight or all day out should be discouraged.  Feet in a plastic bag like a Vapor Barrier Sock will help, feet will get wet from sweat so poly/wool socks are a must  (Okay so no cotton is a must)

Greylock likely gated so hikes may be longer than your usual Greylock trip Cheshire Harbor is a good approach, if snow is adequate some sled traffic down low to pack trail so you don't slip in & gets to road fairly quickly.  Sled pack down the road allowing you usually to walk up road with ears open but no snowshoes needed.

Wachusetts, Greylock, Southern Taconics, Holyoke Range are good choices & may have some icy trails so be careful but they would be good winter hikes for some looking for  winter experience.  

Margin for error in winter is much slimmer & consequences more dire, (in summer an unplanned night out is uncomfortable in winter likely lethal without bivy, extra layers or ability to make fire) so if conditions deteriorate or harder than you had planned for, better to turn back early than to push on & get to the summit out of energy.


----------



## pedxing (Dec 5, 2005)

Mike basically covered it.  If you don't want to rent snowshoes, hike with at least one friend and hike on a well traveled trail that doesn't go above tree line and be prepared to turn around.  A well traveled trail should be compacted well enough for you to do it with decent boots... but do turn around if traction becomes a problem

Another alternative some people have been using in winter conditions are Stabilicers:  http://www.32north.com/prod_cover.htm - they don't give you any additional flotation on snow, as snowshoes would, but they are a reasonable subsititute for crampons in some terrains (I would not use them on a rugged above tree line trip).  I think they'd be fine on one of Greylock
s better traveled trails in the abscence of significant fresh snowfall (bare boots might be OK).


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 5, 2005)

We love hiking around the trails and mountains in Merck Forest about 15 min northwest of Manchester. Lots of great views and you don't need snowshoes. Our family does a 3 day winter camping trip there every winter.

http://www.merckforest.com/


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 5, 2005)

With snowshoes my wife and I like to visit Mount Manadnock and Pack Mondanock North Peak in Southern NH.  We also like to go up into the White Mountains and visit the Lafayette Trail to Lonesome Lake on mild winter days as well as the Morgan-Percival Loop.  None are too difficult in the winter with the right equipment.  See the AMC White Mountain Guide Book for trail details.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 5, 2005)

With snowshoes my wife and I like to visit Mount Manadnock and Pack Mondanock North Peak in Southern NH.  We also like to go up into the White Mountains and visit the Lafayette Trail to Lonesome Lake on mild winter days as well as the Morgan-Percival Loop.  None are too difficult in the winter with the right equipment.  See the AMC White Mountain Guide Book for trail details.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 5, 2005)

pedxing, 

did you mean not use stabiliciers on a rugged above treeline trip?

On way back from ADK's on Friday, Berkshires picked up a bit of snow in I-90 vicinity, expect Greylock to have got hit too.

I have found teh roads on Greylock in winter better for not needing Snowshoes as teh snowmobiles pack it down well, just pay attention, you are sharing their trail.  They are pretty good about that as X-C skiers use it too.


----------



## pedxing (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes Mike - Yikes!   I went back and inserted (and underlined) the missing word.  Not the best place for such an error!


----------

